# Java Webgame, welche Frameworks oder Techs sind von Nöten?



## DefconDev (5. Sep 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

in welche Themengebiete arbeite ich mich am besten ein um ein eher simples Spiel mit Multiplayer ähnliche wie Poker auf einem Webserver/Browser zum Laufen zu bringen?

Als erstes springt mir JavaServer Faces ins Auge, soweit ich das verstanden habe, wird komplett Serverseitig ausgeführt.

Dann Java-Applet:
Für eine Java-Applet Anwendung wäre ein Server nicht von nöten oder wie darf ich das genau verstehen, wenn der Client nur im Browser ausgeführt. 

Ist Applet Programmierung in Java überhaupt noch "angesagt" oder blockiert heutzutage jeder diese Programme?


Welche Vorteile oder Nachteile gibt es untereinander?


----------



## Tobse (5. Sep 2015)

Applets sind seit den 90ern de-facto tot; heute hat sie niemand mehr aktiviert. JavaScript und HTML können heute alles, was ein Applet kann (und sogar mehr!).

Um auf dein Beispiel Poker einzugehen: schreibe den clienten in JavaScript; den Server kannst du dann sehr easy mit JSF oder einem Application-Server (Glassfish, Tomcat) bauen; die kommuniakation läuft dann über AJAX.

Je nachdem, ob du auf dem Server Daten persistieren möchtest, brauchst du ggf. noch eine Datenbank dazu.


----------



## DefconDev (5. Sep 2015)

Ich dachte durch JavaFx und java 8 würde die Applet Programmierung wieder mehr in den Vordergrund rücken.


----------



## RalleYTN (5. Sep 2015)

Das Problem bei Applets ist, dass sie seit Java 1.7.51 ein Zertifikat brauchen, wenn sie keins haben werden sie nicht ausgeführt. Ein kostenfreies Zertifikat hält 30 Tage und verlangt von jedem Benutzer, dass er explizit sagt, dass das Program keine Gefahr ist. Wenn man das nicht haben will zahlt man schonmal 100 - 300€. Applets lohnen sich nicht


----------



## Tobse (10. Sep 2015)

RalleYTN hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem bei Applets ist, dass sie seit Java 1.7.51 ein Zertifikat brauchen, wenn sie keins haben werden sie nicht ausgeführt. Ein kostenfreies Zertifikat hält 30 Tage und verlangt von jedem Benutzer, dass er explizit sagt, dass das Program keine Gefahr ist. Wenn man das nicht haben will zahlt man schonmal 100 - 300€. Applets lohnen sich nicht


Applets sind auch nach wie vor ein massives Sicherheitsrisiko. Es gibt genug Menschen auf dem Planeten die schon beim Wort "Java" schiss kriegen, obwohl nur Applets unsicher für den Benutzer sind. Ich selbst würde auch nur applets öffnen, die ich selbst programmiert habe.


----------



## jeegeek (12. Okt 2015)

Bei einem Pokerspiel würde ich eher den Ansatz mit Websockets nutzen. Bedeutet Webseite mit JavaScript realisieren, von dort werden dann Informationen zum Server gesendet und das Ergebnis zurück übermittelt und verarbeitet. Mach ja wenig Sinn bei jedem Zug eine gesamte Seite neu zu laden. Den Server kann man dann quasi beliebig realisieren mit Java, php, JavaScript, Python oder alles andere das dazu in der Lage ist. Bei Java stellt sich eben die Frage ob es nicht zum auswerten weniger Anfragen etwas zu "Fett" ist. Nebenbei sind die Hoster die z.B Tomcat anbieten sehr überschaubar und teuer, wohingegen Php, Python oder Perl fast überall möglich ist für wenige Euro im Jahr.


----------

